# HELP! CHICKENS dying constantly!!!



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey there! Appealing to all the chicken friends I can for help, I have had FIVE chickens die in the past week….crazy! 2 silkie roos, one buff orpington/silkie mix 5mo chick, buff orpington hen, and barred rock hen. So strange, I guess it could be heat or anything? It’s been way wet out here, if that could be something? I’d love anything you have!


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Have you wormed them? How's their poo? Any signs of coccidia? Are you sure it's not a predator?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Usually if I have a sudden die off my first course for chickens is wormer and electrolytes. I haven't had an issue yet (knock on wood) that wasn't stop by worming or related to the heat. But given that your sudden die off includes a chick is possible that it could be feed related. Is the any possibly that they got into something they shouldn't have? Or that the feed might have gotten wet?


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

It's not a predator for the other 4. but the chick did just disappear so that could have been a predator. But the other 4 maybe it's heat. What should I worm them with? and I have goat electrolytes...should that work?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I use valbazen as my main choice of the chickens as we regularly deal with tape worm in them. I'll have to look up the correct dose but it's roughly .5 cc for a standard adult hen. I usually just cut up some bread and soak it then try to do my best to make sure everyone gets an equal share. I can't say for sure if the goat electrolytes would work but if you make sure they have 1 plain water and 1 with the electrolytes I don't see why it should be an issue. I ke their are recipes for homemade electrolytes too. I don't know the ingredients though. 

Backyardchickens.com is a very helpful forum for chicken issues. I have used it before I got goats, someone over the suggested I check things out here for goat info.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Valbazen 1/2cc (1/2ml) per 5 pounds chicken.

If you Google "valbazen dose for chickens", one of the first ones that came up for me was a link to a discussion on backyardchickens that gave the different dosing calculation methods


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

carrotsnranch said:


> Hey there! Appealing to all the chicken friends I can for help, I have had FIVE chickens die in the past week&#8230;.crazy! 2 silkie roos, one buff orpington/silkie mix 5mo chick, buff orpington hen, and barred rock hen. So strange, I guess it could be heat or anything? It's been way wet out here, if that could be something? I'd love anything you have!


If their poop is runny i would say either cocci or wormy. Usually if those breeds have shade, fresh water and a place to dust bathe they usually do ok in the heat.


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

If i were to treat Cocci for them....do i use same thing as for goats or should I get something made for chickens


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

carrotsnranch said:


> If i were to treat Cocci for them....do i use same thing as for goats or should I get something made for chickens


Same thing. Different dosage.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the rest of your flock


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you started new feed? Or a new bag of feed?


----------

